# Screeching Weasel April 23, Philly



## MoKarnagexvx (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey!
I just found out Screeching Weasel is playing on the East Coast, Philly on April 23rd. They have been one of my favorite bands since I was a baby punk, and I have never gotten to see them.
Tickets were supposed to be 19 bux, but now they are sold out and Scalpers are asking like 80 minimum.
I can't spend/dont have 80 bux on a fucking punk show.
But If you have an extra ticket I can buy from you for like 20 bux, or know someone else who does
PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE
sell me a ticket.
I really want to go.
And I can drive if you are coming from Richmond to Philly.

-Mo


----------



## bote (Jan 28, 2010)

wow, never thought i´d see the day when a screaching weasel ticket could go for 80 bucks, and I´ll bet they never did either. You could pretty much buy a lama for that much.


----------



## MoKarnagexvx (Jan 28, 2010)

80 bux is the cheapest people are scalpin them for now, there were some for 150+
fuckin douchers cashin in on the punk rock...


----------

